# Police Officer John Pawlowski



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer John Pawlowski 
*Philadelphia Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Friday, February 13, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 13, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun; .357 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Officer John Pawlowski was shot and killed while responding to a street fight in the city's Logan section at approximately 8 pm. One of the two men involved in the fight shot him as he exited his cruiser.

Other officers at the scene returned fire and wounded the suspect. Officer Pawlowski was transported to Einstein Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead.

Officer Pawlowski's brother also serves with the Philadelphia Police Department, and his father retired from the agency.
Agency Contact Information
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

_*Please contact the Philadelphia Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

What a damn shame! RIP Sir.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

So young. What a shame.
RIP Officer Pawlowski


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I Just checked the Officer Down Memorial Page.

5 guys in just 9 months in that cesspool.

3 by gunfire
2 by vehicle assault

Tragic.


----------



## rascal (Dec 26, 2002)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and the Philadelphia PD.


----------

